# 801 visa final stage CO asking more documents



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

hi there,

i got 820 visa granted in april 2012, and after 2 years period finshed and send all the documents to immi, and after three months they asked me send more documents, 
asking for :
statutory declaration from my and my partners parents in under 28 days, 
and i did send before time and now its being 3-4 months immigartion people visited my overseas home and asking questions to my parents and nieghbours. IS THAT NORMAL? or may be someone complained about us to immi, ( you know we all have jealous people in our life)


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

Yes it is normal if they have questions about your identity or the genuineness of your relationship. If your parents confirmed your relationship and identity your visa will be granted. The Department is very hot on the integrity of applications these days. In the end it is for the benefit of all Australians.

Regards


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It sounds like DIBP are getting hard core on the 801 applications. 

This is the 3rd one I have read in the last week where there have been issues.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought that once you get your 820 they should not be much problem for your 801 to come along . visiting somebody neighbouring . I wonder what kind of questions they ask around .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

EDT said:


> I thought that once you get your 820 they should not be much problem for your 801 to come along . visiting somebody neighbouring . I wonder what kind of questions they ask around .


I thought that too. I am not sure if it is just a coincidence that we have seen a few lately or if DIBP are now doing extra checks.

I am pretty sure wedding photos with both sets of parents would show they know about the relationship


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> I thought that too. I am not sure if it is just a coincidence that we have seen a few lately or if DIBP are now doing extra checks.
> 
> I am pretty sure wedding photos with both sets of parents would show they know about the relationship


Mish I think DIBP is trying to slow down PR as well. What a world for genuine couples like us.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> It sounds like DIBP are getting hard core on the 801 applications.
> 
> This is the 3rd one I have read in the last week where there have been issues.


Yeah, this is crazy.  Guess the 801 isn't just ticking boxes anymore! Or maybe there have been many instances lately of couples breaking up and not telling them so they're cracking down. Honestly, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been getting al lot of inquiries from people whose relationship has broken down before they got PR or who were scammed ( according to them) by their overseas partner. So there might well be a crackdown underway. As always those that are doing the wrong thing make it hard for everybody else.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

alex007 said:


> hi there,
> 
> i got 820 visa granted in april 2012, and after 2 years period finshed and send all the documents to immi, and after three months they asked me send more documents,
> asking for :
> ...


Hey alex007,

Just wondering if you lived in India with your Aussie partner/visited India- family and friends after you got in a relationship/married to your partner?
Can you please share a little bit about your case as the information you've shared doesn't explain much.

Look forward to your reply. Thank you for your help 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> It sounds like DIBP are getting hard core on the 801 applications.
> 
> This is the 3rd one I have read in the last week where there have been issues.


What I don't understand is how the neighbours and friends (living in India) of the OP supposed to know whether or not he (living in Australia) is or isn't in a genuine relationship with his partner 

And what if someone, as the OP said because of jealousy said something that ticks off the immigration officers, then what will happen, will something as small as an unsatisfactory answer from a neighbor of the applicant (who doesn't live in India anymore) make their relationship not-genuine or a fraud?

For instance even if the OP introduced his partner to his neighbours and friends, how are those people meant to be sure that the couple is in a genuine relationship knowing that the couple doesn't even live in India?

Just a few questions that came to my head


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> What I don't understand is how the neighbours and friends (living in India) of the OP supposed to know whether or not he (living in Australia) is or isn't in a genuine relationship with his partner
> 
> And what if someone, as the OP said because of jealousy said something that ticks off the immigration officers, then what will happen, will something as small as an unsatisfactory answer from a neighbor of the applicant (who doesn't live in India anymore) make their relationship not-genuine or a fraud?
> 
> ...


Becky you've raised some good points here


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> What I don't understand is how the neighbours and friends (living in India) of the OP supposed to know whether or not he (living in Australia) is or isn't in a genuine relationship with his partner
> 
> And what if someone, as the OP said because of jealousy said something that ticks off the immigration officers, then what will happen, will something as small as an unsatisfactory answer from a neighbor of the applicant (who doesn't live in India anymore) make their relationship not-genuine or a fraud?
> 
> ...


Can anyone please advise as to what the applicant and the sponsor can do if the above happens.
Look forward to your replies. Thank you!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Presumably a sponsor and applicant would request statements from family and friends they keep in contact with and who therefore would be in a position to give their viewpoint of the genuine nature of the relationship.

Even though I and my husband live in Australia, and most of my family have only met my husband once, we Skype and email quite regularly with them so could give their opinion. None of my family or friends are the type who would say something that would give a negative picture of our relationship and if they were, I wouldn't ask them for statements.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> Presumably a sponsor and applicant would request statements from family and friends they keep in contact with and who therefore would be in a position to give their viewpoint of the genuine nature of the relationship.
> 
> Even though I and my husband live in Australia, and most of my family have only met my husband once, we Skype and email quite regularly with them so could give their opinion. None of my family or friends are the type who would say something that would give a negative picture of our relationship and if they were, I wouldn't ask them for statements.


My husband and I flew to India together in May 2013 and we lived with my parents (I still am living with them awaiting decision on my visa application) for almost 6 months. We have heaps of photos with the family and when we travelled but thats about it. My parents also provided an affidavit for our 309 application along with 6 form 888s from our friends in Brisbane.

My parents introduced my husband to friends and family as son-in-law but they don't know enough to provide an affidavit/statutory declaration saying that my husband and I are in a "genuine" relationship after him meeting them only once.

Most of the friends don't speak or understand English so it was more of my parents visiting their friends with us; the elders talking and my husband and I listening, nodding and me translating what they were saying 

At the moment I just stay home and keep to myself, don't feel like socializing at all in my current state of mind; its been 11 months since my husband returned to Australia so haven't been going to weddings, birthday parties, baby showers or anything that would make me feel more sad and depressed about my life and situation right now.

I speak to my husband on skype everyday.
But because my parent's friends are all senior citizens, they are not familiar with using technology of any kind so we can't keep in touch with them unless I go and meet them in person every week which is definitely not possible. I'm sure the family and friends would never mean us harm but the neighbours can get jealous at times, that is what I was wondering, if they can screw things up for the applicant. What would happen in that scenario?

Thank you for your reply.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it is normal if they have questions about your identity or the genuineness of your relationship. If your parents confirmed your relationship and identity your visa will be granted. The Department is very hot on the integrity of applications these days. In the end it is for the benefit of all Australians.
> 
> Regards


Thanks jeremy: do you know how long deaprt. would take know ?


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

EDT said:


> Becky you've raised some good points here


+

i know becky. thats my point too, i havent went back from 6 years, and immi dept print my passport photo on A4 paper and shoeing around asking : is i bein married before? and is this man has good character !!!!!!!!


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey alex007,
> 
> Just wondering if you lived in India with your Aussie partner/visited India- family and friends after you got in a relationship/married to your partner?
> Can you please share a little bit about your case as the information you've shared doesn't explain much.
> ...


hi becky, i met my partner in australia and aftr year so we decided to move in togther in rental property. then we got engaged, i applied 820-801 in april 2012. and after one week i got granted 820. was really quick.

we decide to buy home before we married and have kids ae, so we save up deposit and buy house in 2013. 
now just got email about final stage processing visa, we submit all the info they required,

after 12-13 weeks they ask additional documents. like statuory dec from my and my parnters parents. and was really awkward asking parents to sign one, but we did it in end...

now now its being 4-5 weeks last thursday my mum told me over phone that 3 guys came home from immigartion asking about me and my parnter, my parnets visit us twice in three years, we have lots of photos and videos with them, and immi pplz ask my parents to show them again.??? WTF i already submit that photos so,y they need more!!! 
really dont know whats going on.

just gonna wait i guess, 
reply me with your case ae!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

alex007 said:


> +
> 
> i know becky. thats my point too, i havent went back from 6 years, and immi dept print my passport photo on A4 paper and shoeing around asking : is i bein married before? and is this man has good character !!!!!!!!


TBH I've never come across immigration doing these kinds of checks after the applicant got approved for 820 because that's the tricky part of the whole partner visa process. 
And you got that within a week said something about your application.

Don't know why immigration did what they did. Perhaps maybe they have too much time and money in their hands to blow 



alex007 said:


> hi becky, i met my partner in australia and aftr year so we decided to move in togther in rental property. then we got engaged, i applied 820-801 in april 2012. and after one week i got granted 820. was really quick.
> 
> we decide to buy home before we married and have kids ae, so we save up deposit and buy house in 2013.
> now just got email about final stage processing visa, we submit all the info they required,
> ...


Our story has a couple of things in commonn- I went to Australia in 2008 on a student (subclass 573) visa, met my husband in March 2011, he asked me out in April 2011, we moved in together in December 201. Then applied for partner (820/801) visa in December 2012. Got married in March 2013 and found out that our application was denied because of the lack of evidence proving the genuinity of our relationship(which happened because of the lack of our knowledge). The only option left was to go offshore which we did in May 2013, husband came along with me stayed in India with my parents for close to 6 months on a tourist visa.

We applied for the offshore partner visa in July 2013 with a 500 page evidence file (not including the 400 plus pages of additional documents that I've sent since the case officer allocation in January 2014).

As for the affidavits, my parents did sign one and will be signing another one for the subclass 100 re-assessment. We provided 6 form 888s and 2 affidavits from India (one from my parents and one from a close friend).

Maybe because you were missing the affidavit from your parents the officers visited your neighbours and your family. 
I hope everything works out for you and that your 801 gets approved soon. Please do share the good news with us when it comes 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

now its being 4-5 weeks last thursday my mum told me over phone that 3 guys came home from immigartion asking about me and my parnter, my parnets visit us twice in three years, we have lots of photos and videos with them, and immi pplz ask my parents to show them again.??? WTF i already submit that photos so,y they need more!!! 
really dont know whats going on.

just gonna wait i guess, 
reply me with your case ae![/QUOTE]

That's serious background check they're doing . take heart it will soon be over . I can imagine your parents reaction


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Why immigration making people sign an affidavit ?


----------



## blee (Oct 1, 2014)

Do I have to get a statutory declaration from PARENTS???

Or it can be someone I know really well like church friends or high school friends who really know everything about me?

Thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

blee said:


> Do I have to get a statutory declaration from PARENTS???
> 
> Or it can be someone I know really well like church friends or high school friends who really know everything about me?
> 
> Thanks


It is not mandatory but if you CAN get your parents to sign an affidavit then definitely use it. That'll show that your relationship is accepted by your parents.
You need minimum 2 form 888s for the 801 processing from the family/friends/colleagues who know you and your partner.
You can provide more if you want.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## blee (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Final good news comes along.*



Becky26 said:


> It is not mandatory but if you CAN get your parents to sign an affidavit then definitely use it. That'll show that your relationship is accepted by your parents.
> You need minimum 2 form 888s for the 801 processing from the family/friends/colleagues who know you and your partner.
> You can provide more if you want.
> 
> ...


HI BECKY, i just recieved email from immigration, i got granted 801 visa. 
One of best day in my life.


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, this is crazy.  Guess the 801 isn't just ticking boxes anymore! Or maybe there have been many instances lately of couples breaking up and not telling them so they're cracking down. Honestly, that wouldn't surprise me.


HI, i got granted 801 visa. Really happy to share with you guyz and hopine for everyone the same.


----------



## StellaR (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations !!!! I definitely know the feeling, I was screaming and jumping when I received my 801 grant email in the morning. It was definitely a good day! I had to re-read it and checked my vevo to make sure I'm not mistaken 

Up until today I still read my grant letter once a day lol!

Stella


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations... it's always good to hear such wonderful news. Best wishes to you and your partner for a long and happy life together in Oz.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

alex007 said:


> HI BECKY, i just recieved email from immigration, i got granted 801 visa.
> One of best day in my life.


cograts. Did you get your visa on a Sunday? that's a strange.


----------



## alex007 (Sep 28, 2014)

EDT said:


> cograts. Did you get your visa on a Sunday? that's a strange.


I GOT VISA GRANTED ON TUESDAY, i we were on holidays at surfer paradise. Came back sunday read email, now feel like to go back again holidays. Hahaha cant get over it, reading email again and again.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



alex007 said:


> HI BECKY, i just recieved email from immigration, i got granted 801 visa.
> One of best day in my life.


*OMG!!!! Many Congratulations man!!!! 
Finally the weight has been lifted off your shoulders all the hard work you put into the application process has now been paid off.
So happy for you  Thanks for sharing the great news with us.
Have a great life with your partner in Australia 
Have a great week 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------

